# LC's Build thread



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Whelp.

Basically ill list off what's been done so far.

Mainly all stereo work.

DB Drive Pro Audio 6.5's and Pro Audio 'Super' Tweeters all the way around
DB Drive 7-band parametric Equalizer
JL Audio 360w 4CH
B2 Audio HN10's
B2 Audio Zero3 sub amp clamped at 4200w at 1ohm
4th Order Bandpass tuned to 35hz(peaked on the meter at 38hz)
Soundstream H/U
Audio Technix Wiring
Audio Technix Wiring
Custom C-Pillar pods
Custom A-Pillar Pods (in process)
MLA BCM Voltage Module


Visual Stuff:
Painted badges and interior trim
Debadged Cruze and eco emblem as well as the GM Mark Of Excellence badge
20% Tint all the way around
Yakima Roof rack and bike thing(dont wanna eff up my back seat with my bike!)
Factory fog lights installed with 3k HID's
55w 8k HID's in the headlights
LED Interior Lights and License plate lights
Obnoxious Still Hood Magazine Shift Knob

Suspension:
H&R Springs

Wheels:
Stock

Performance:
ZZP Intake
ZZP Catless Midpipe
Trifecta Tune
Straight piped


Plans:
Just ordered a set of 19x8.5 +35 XXR 531's in Hypersilver as well as some cheap 225/35/19 tires. Gonna get my hubs and rotors redrilled as soon as the wheels and stuff come in.

Gonna be starting on custom door panels and some other fiberglass work inside the car in the next couple weeks. Gonna do all fiberglass dress-up in the trunk.

Also gonna go air-ride just trying to find a better deal on some sleeve style air bags for the front. Already have everything else I need for it as well as the know-how. Also gonna build some camber kits front and rear, should be pretty easy on that part.

Got a whole lot of work to do and hope im on air by WekFest TX this year. Kinda want to take another WekFest Tx Trophy. Gotta have goals right?

I figure for my first go at a 'Stanced' car might as well go big right?

Anywho, onto some pictures


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very, very clean. Upload some videos of your audio system for us


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Very, very clean. Upload some videos of your audio system for us


I'll try to get some video of it tomorrow

But, for now here is a short clip of some flex with one of these 10's in a quarter wave T-Line box:

http://youtu.be/vQFU_HxAaKU


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't mine the looks of the box. Gonna be hidden anyway. Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks promising,but why spend all the money for air to toss on show crap xxrs?


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> Looks promising,but why spend all the money for air to toss on show crap xxrs?


Why not? Also helps that I have 90% of the air-ride stuff I need laying around. Even then, an air-ride setup for these cars can easily be had for under a grand. But, like I said, I got crap laying around from a couple of my previous trucks that are bagged.

I actually like the 'crap' XXR's and they will hold me over until I find some wheels that I'm willing to spend a couple grand on.

The Rotiform's that I originally wanted are played out in all corners of the scene in my opinion and I couldnt find a dealer for MRR Wheels that would work with me much less gave a **** about my business and putting my order for custom ones in.

Plus, it's kinda hard to beat the $1,100 mark for wheels and tires that are eventually gonna come off for something different. Ive also got til the first weekend of December to have the car where I'd like it to be.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Look forward to see how it turns out. Digging that green.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Mick said:


> Look forward to see how it turns out. Digging that green.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thank ya! I was a bit nervous about how it would look when I painted them, but I think it's just the right amount of green. Probably gonna do green lug nuts just to kinda bring a little more green around the car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

How on earth do you drive with that shifter? I feel like the stock throw length is too long as it is.....


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

cruzing90 said:


> How on earth do you drive with that shifter? I feel like the stock throw length is too long as it is.....


Lol it's not that bad. I hate short throws for some reason. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MichaelD (Jul 26, 2013)

Hob did you get the steering wheel trim off to paint it?


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

MichaelD said:


> Hob did you get the steering wheel trim off to paint it?


Just disconnected the battery and then removed the air bag. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Little video of the system. 

http://youtu.be/A6NiQY6uiFY

I'll try to record a good quality one geared more towards the mids and highs this weekend. This thing is like a concert on wheels!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

Is it me or does B2 have the same logo as Super Smash Bros.? On topic, why do so many people have a thing for making cars shake and listening to excessive amounts of bass? You could just get a trombone, play a low note and amplify that 40x the volume and you'd get the same results, it would have been better if you made a video showcasing everything you did and showcase a good sq song, everyone nowadays can make a car shake with excessive bass, it's just getting dull.

But the sick is green, awesome job, but I'm not digging the shifter knob and the big ass, visually disturbing silver heavy duty tweeter near the woofer.


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Xaxas said:


> Is it me or does B2 have the same logo as Super Smash Bros.? On topic, why do so many people have a thing for making cars shake and listening to excessive amounts of bass? You could just get a trombone, play a low note and amplify that 40x the volume and you'd get the same results, it would have been better if you made a video showcasing everything you did and showcase a good sq song, everyone nowadays can make a car shake with excessive bass, it's just getting dull.
> 
> But the sick is green, awesome job, but I'm not digging the shifter knob and the big ass, visually disturbing silver heavy duty tweeter near the woofer.


I compete SPL. Also have a small car audio shop. I set my systems for a lot of bass but still sound clean. I'll shoot a video geared more for SQ this weekend. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

LunaticConcepts said:


> I compete SPL. Also have a small car audio shop. I set my systems for a lot of bass but still sound clean. I'll shoot a video geared more for SQ this weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Oh well that explains it, hope you do a complete video of your car, I want to see the finished install


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Xaxas said:


> Oh well that explains it, hope you do a complete video of your car, I want to see the finished install


Will do. 

Not sure when I'm gonna have all the fiberglass work done though. Hopefully sooner than later 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Wheels are on. 19x8.5 +35, with a 5x4.5 lug pattern. Zero rubbing or fitment issues. 

Next up, air ride. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow. That's all I can say..lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

LunaticConcepts said:


> Wheels are on. 19x8.5 +35, with a 5x4.5 lug pattern. Zero rubbing or fitment issues.
> 
> Next up, air ride.
> 
> ...


How exactly did you go about installing wheels that were the wrong bolt pattern? Are you aware that you effectively bent the studs and therefore weakened them due to the fitment of the concentric lugnuts? The factory bolt pattern is a 5x105, which converts roughly to 5x4.134.

That is, unless you got a custom adapter made for a 5x4.5 lug pattern. 

Not trying to piss in your cheerios here, but this just sounds a bit...unsafe.

Edit: just noticed you drilled out the hubs and put new studs in.


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks sick dude. But the wheels..... How did you fit them properly?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I cant wait to see this thing bagged, and Kobowm, he re-drilled his hubs.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I like the wheels....and i love the roof rack. I've been debating since i bought the car to install one. Looks good.


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How exactly did you go about installing wheels that were the wrong bolt pattern? Are you aware that you effectively bent the studs and therefore weakened them due to the fitment of the concentric lugnuts? The factory bolt pattern is a 5x105, which converts roughly to 5x4.134.
> 
> That is, unless you got a custom adapter made for a 5x4.5 lug pattern.
> 
> ...


Yep. Drilled the hubs, rotors, and drums. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks pretty good in the light. Just need more low. Lol




















Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Good work man. Keep the pictures coming! 

Oh, and you need an aluminum "protected by amsoil" badge in your engine bay, if you know what I mean.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

So i dont understand whats the point in going bagged if your not gonna rock some offset or atleast some wide wheels. I do like the look of the CCW rep with no center caps.


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> So i dont understand whats the point in going bagged if your not gonna rock some offset or atleast some wide wheels. I do like the look of the CCW rep with no center caps.


They are somewhat wide and have a little offset, but, just gonna tuck a bit on air. Not sure how much yet. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks nice man! I'm digging it!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Good news, found a smokin' deal on some strut bags, actually an entire kit for a different car that I'll adapt to fit the Cruze for dirt dirt dirt cheap. So, in the next couple weeks this turd will be on air


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

can i ask why you have a bike rack?Is this for scene points or do you actually ride a decent bike.


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Decent bike.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

The car is looking good!
Is that a CB (or a headunit) on the pass. side of the console?


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> The car is looking good!
> Is that a CB (or a headunit) on the pass. side of the console?


Amateur radio. Has since been removed and put in my truck. 

















Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

The goal. Should be done tonight or tomorrow.

Well, the goal for now until I start chopping into the body and pull the quarters out some and modify the rear suspension to collapse farther. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That's sick, too sick. Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

hope you dont live in a condo complex or anywhere with speedbumps! haha. It really does look SO nice with those rims.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I will never understand the appeal of "slamming" a car to the ground. But to each their own. Looks like a high quality build though and I can appreciate that.


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> hope you dont live in a condo complex or anywhere with speedbumps! haha. It really does look SO nice with those rims.


Air-ride FTW! haha thanks y'all!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Need better pics.Looks pretty good,just needs some spacers


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Still have some kinks to work put but she's pretty much done. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Haha i love those nut covers on the wheel.


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

